# ATMs abroad.



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

Advise needed please, When withdrawing cash from an ATM, Spain on this occassion, You are asked if you want the deduction from your account, in Euro,s or Pounds Sterling, I know this has been asked before but I have searched the archives to no avail, and cant remember the answer. Could someone advise please.
Thanks in anticipation,
Bob.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Always Euros otherwise you run the risk of getting a bad exchange rate, Alan.


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Get a caxton card - no surcharges and a decent exchange

failing this choose euros


----------

